# Sites which allow tents next to motorhomes in the midlands??



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, 

Heading to east midlands in the next couple of weeks for a couple of nights and are hunting for a campsite which will allow us to pitch a large tent next to our motorhome. Any suggestions? 
thanks
Dee (the Dee in DEENGEE)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Aw Gee Dee ( :roll: ), you won't have much luck with the Caravan Club, but I think the Camping and Caravan Club are a bit more flexible.

I guess it would depend a lot on how big the tent is. We were at Incleboro Fields CC site last week and the wardens allowed a small pup tent alongside a M/H, but they were on a large grassy area and not on one of the hard standings.

I can appreciate the restriction although It might be a pain to you, as we have suffered the all-night carousing of gangs of young (and not so young) revellers in tents.

As always, the few spoil things for the many!! 

Hope this helps


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Dave, blimey why isn't this easier than it is. We have a quite large 6 berth tent which we plan to use to house some of our 6 offspring whilst we sleep in peace in our van next to them. You know, knock nicely and be fed breakfast at a civil hour! :lol: 
Was that Incleboro or ingleboro please.
Thanks
Dee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Dee

It was  ::Incleboro:: 

Nice site in a good position. 270 or so pitches but quite popular.


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Dave, will hunt it down. 
Have a great summer
Dee


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Both the CC and the C&CC allow a two-person tent to be pitched alongside the motorhome on the same pitch. We've done it recently on both CC & C&CC sites. Pitching the tent into the hardstanding wasn't easy but I managed with a drill and some heavy duty tent pegs. Anything bigger than a pup tent and you would have to pay for a separate pitch.

Shaun


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Shaun, we may have to downsize the tent and rethink the sleeping arrangements-(heart sinks at the thought of peaceful nights sleep  )-but worth it if we get to travel en masse.
Thanks
Dee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tent next to motorhome*

Hi

This is how I would deal with the question if you arrived on this site.

I would establish the exact size of the tent and also note that there must be a 20 feet gap between units. It could be that your large tent technically becomes an awning. On certain pitches, I would more than likely pitch the tent behind the motorhome, so as the tent does not encroach onto the pitch next door.

What ever you do, don't just pitch up. Ask the staff for advice when booking and also on arrival. Depending upon the layout of pitches on a site, and also the size of your tent, you may be required to pay a second pitch fee. All depends on the site owner etc.

I am expecting a 10 metre tent next week which due to it's width could only be accomodated by occupying two pitches.

Russell


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dee, it's not just the downsizing of the tent. If you look in the rulebook for those particular clubs, you'll see that first they only want you pitching something small, but also the tent should only be occupied by children. Of course, there are other clubs and site owners who might have totally different rules, but both of these high-profile clubs are basically saying you can use your pitch for no more than a pup tent for a couple of kids.

Shaun


----------



## 103675 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, we are prepared to pay for an extra pitch but would prefer to have the tent nearer to the van if possible, so if anyone knows of a site, large or small in the Nottingham ish area we would be very grateful (and the kids too)

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shark said:


> Dee, it's not just the downsizing of the tent. If you look in the rulebook for those particular clubs, you'll see that first they only want you pitching something small, but also the tent should only be occupied by children. Of course, there are other clubs and site owners who might have totally different rules, but both of these high-profile clubs are basically saying you can use your pitch for no more than a pup tent for a couple of kids.
> 
> Shaun


To quote the Camping and Caravanning Club ( July 2008)

Pup tents - small tents next to your unit used as extra sleeping accommodation- are classed as an integral part of the main unit, like an awning and can be pitched close by. There is no set size limit for the tent itself, but the pup tent must fit within the confines of the pitch, allowing the essential 6m fire break space between pitches. As a result, on a typical size Club pitch, the combined maximum width of the main unit and pup tent is 5 m.

End quote

Nothing there about " the tent should only be occupied by children " or even "pitching something small". If you pitch your tent with the length parallel to your van then you can get a respectable sized tent in.

We must be looking at different C&CC rule books.

G


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi there

Woodbine farm is a C&CC site, we stayed at last week.

It's nothing fancy, has loo & shower, small site for say 10 vehicles, but there was a mix of MH's, caravans and tents. £6 per night with EHU.

Possibly a drawback (didn't bother us) there is no sink for washing your pots, as it really is a farm. Their eggs are beautiful!

Warwick, Royal Leamington and Rugby are a short drive away.

We hired a canal boat for the day, which was a 5 minute drive away.

Hope this helps

Wilse


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Grizzly, I think I misunderstood Dee's original question. I thought it was about pitching a tent which the site either wouldn't charge for, or just a nominal amount. Many sites show on their list of fees the likes of 'awnings or pup tents (say) '£1.50'. 

As I didn't want to pay again for our kids, given that we already pay for them as part of the overall fee for the pitch, I investigated what was what. I can't remember exactly where I looked, but the definition of 'pup tent' whereby it would be included within the 'pitch + people' fee, was that it would be no bigger than a two-person jobbie and it had to be occupied by children. Mind you, whether or not the warden comes around after dark with a torch to see who's sleeping in the pup tent, I'm not sure!

Anyway, once it gets bigger than a pup tent, sites will want to charge a separate tent fee. Presumably if it were pitched alongside the motorhome, there would not be an additional pitch charge, so money could be saved there. 

Shaun


----------

